# My name is Adrian and its been 16 days...



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

My name is Adrian, and its been 16 days since I last spent money on fishing tackle or magazines!

The first step is admitting a problem.

I am in the process of cleaning up a house to sell, and discovered with horror just how many rods, reels, lures, lines, leaders, assorted tackle, magazines, books and other fishing related items I have purchased over the last 4 years. If I never bought another packets of plastics, I'm sure I would be an old man before I ran out of current stock. I have dozens and dozens of hard body lures that have never even been out of their packets. 
I made a decision to cut myself off, until at least November (my birthday). I'm now at 16 days, and I know this is the longest I've gone for a very long time.

_*If there was a 12 step program for fishing addicts, what would they be?*_


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

There is only one known cure - death :shock:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

redman said:


> There is only one known cure - death :shock:


Yes. Thanks Geoff. 
My wife has discussed this option.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a forum over here and one of the members signs off with "when I die I hope my wife doesn't sell my fishing gear for what I told her I paid for it".Probably appropriate for all of us who have told the odd white lie. Good luck , take it one day at a time,Cheers, Dave.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Is there a patch or something you can take to make it less painful.joe


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

joejoe said:


> Is there a patch or something you can take to make it less painful.joe


no patch, just stick a hook in your skin, it reminds you why you shouldn't buy tackle.


----------



## TROJAN (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys

Just having a good laugh reading all the above posts, as I think many of us can relate.

Sorry guys I removed post


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a wife who makes sure fishing tackle is kept to a minumum    30 days is not unusual thank god for small gold lotto wins   cash is untraceable.
lucky bugger

Ant   ;-)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

mrwalker said:


> "when I die I hope my wife doesn't sell my fishing gear for what I told her I paid for it"


if only I could find a widow selling old fishing gear - I would save a fortune.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

occy said:


> Sick bastard. :shock: Anyone who can go 16 days without is a freak. ;-) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


17...


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Eric, you should take up something more ethical... like dealing crack!

(I didn't even know two of those existed... maybe I should take a look... just out of interest...)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Red,

That has left me in a trance!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Red,
get a job
:lol:


----------



## Phillthy (Feb 21, 2009)

:shock: What on earth have I got myself into here :shock: You guys are mad.

Any one need anything from Japan? I`m going to Japans biggest (apparently) tackle shop tomorrow 

 hmm... not as big as they said. big letdown, no cheaper than Aus and all they had were Heaps of sabiki rigs, and some brands of real I`d never heard of before. Looked ok but still mid range prices.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yes please, one of everything


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> Have they got a site?


don't do it Eric, this is the work of the devil :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


good point, GO FOR IT


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Man you guys crack me up.
Red, you are a very evil man, but well done I must say.
Best laugh in awhile. :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Mr Pheonix, don't know where you got those photos but I just about wet myself laughing....

Adrian, the answer is simple... go fishing more so that you can use it all - then its not wasted

Moruya John


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red, i gotta get me one of them letterboxes shaped like a poppa. theres a bloke at jacobs well who makes letterboxes out of old outboards but yours are simply too cool for school.
and the dress , is that mrs reds wedding dress. that is unreal.

adrain, just remember ecogear are the equivalent of mr asia in underbelly. importing their "gear" for the addicted public


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think there is anything particularly wrong with purchasing gear on a regular basis, as long as it is also used on a regular basis. It doesn't seem to make sense to just buy fishing gear for the sake of it, unless you are a collector. In which case, this should be a whole different thread.
I buy my fair share of lures, plastics etc. but I try to use them on a regular basis and see which ones are better than others. Then I fish them until I "wear" them out. After that I just go out and replace them. 
I have many opportunities to purchase gear at great prices because of my job, but really...how much do you really need? Will you use all the lures in your lifetime? The fishing marketing ploy works extremely well, and we all get sucked into buying the latest and greatest.
Obviously there are some lures which work better than others, and maybe you should be looking at purchasing some of the more tried and tested. As an example:

1. I use Roosta Poppers, and found them to be great for surface activity.
2. Deepwater jigs on deep kingies have always worked well for me.
3. Lunker City soft plastics have also been used with great success for me
4. Small metal slices and lures are great for surface fish and for a slow troll.

I think it's probably better to have 20 effective lures than 200 not so effective ones.
Take out all your gear, photograph it and look at it again. You might be surprised!
Of course, don't even think of suggesting to your partner to to the same thing with her dresses and shoes collection. It doesn't work that way, and the pain will last for quite a few days ;-) 
Just my thoughts
Cheers
Simon
Prowler 15


----------

